# Hogs on John's Mountain WMA



## hunter63john (Feb 1, 2007)

I am thinking about going to John's mountain this weekend to hog hunt and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where to try?  Any information would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## hunter63john (Feb 1, 2007)

No one have any information?  Has anyone seen any signs or anything?


----------



## meathunter89 (Feb 1, 2007)

ive been up to johns a little bit and never seen any hog sign up there and i read in GON that the Johns Creek Watershed is a good spot to look
but there are a few ive seen em on the check station board from this past season


----------



## danmc (Feb 2, 2007)

good luck!  I've not been to Johns Mt but was thinking about doing the same thing in a few weeks.


----------



## hunter63john (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate it!  I actually got to go there to day and found a few signs but nothing too recent.  Nothing seemed to be moving today. Didnt even see a squirrel!


----------



## Jdjacket1020 (Feb 13, 2020)

There are hogs on Johns Mountain


----------



## ICHAVEZ1 (May 3, 2020)

Jdjacket1020 said:


> There are hogs on Johns Mountain


Have u seen them? Where in john's mountain? Hunted there past 2 deer seasons and have not even seen signs of them.


----------



## bfriendly (May 3, 2020)

Someone put out an article and TC photos of some big ones there....try the other hog hunting section..


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 15, 2020)

When I used to take my daughter to The Girl scout camp close by there was a lot of sign along any of the creeks in the area.  Shes been out of college for 4 years so its been a while.


----------



## rigderunner (Jul 14, 2020)

I live really close to John's mtn and haven't seen a hog there in 8 years I'm down there often


----------

